# A HD6450 PCI Express 2.1 Card on a PCI EX. 1.1 motherboard?



## TheLetterD (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello
This is the Card I am planning to buy for my HTPC.
I have a ASUS P5N-MX motherboard with the latest BIOS update. My motherboard has a *PCI Express 1.1* slot, but the Graphic Card I wanna get is a PCI Express 2.1 Card. Wikipedia says: 





> PCI Express 2.1 supports a large proportion of the management, support, and troubleshooting systems planned for full implementation in PCI Express 3.0. However, the speed is the same as PCI Express 2.0.* Unfortunately, the increase in power from the slot breaks backward compatibility between PCI Express 2.1 cards and some older motherboards with 1.0/1.0a, but most motherboards with PCI Express 1.1 connectors are provided with a BIOS update by their manufacturers through utilities to support backward compatibility of cards with PCIe 2.1.*


. 

How can I be sure that the Graphic Card will run on my PC? 
And if I have the latest BIOS update do I have that particular 'utilities software' too?

ALSO how capable is my Card? Capable enough to run 3D Blu-Rays too? And if not that regular 3D-DVDs?


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2012)

the card should work just fine and is capable enough to play 3D Blu ray discs  - if you are still unsure better grab a GT520 which should also work just fine for you


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> the card should work just fine and is capable enough to play 3D *Blue ray DVD*s  - if you are still unsure better grab a GT520 which should also work just fine for you



blu ray DVD?


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ it's  more or less of a informal term that many people use  - anyway, edited.


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes!!! Thanks anyways! No Im just happy that its capable enough of playing 3D DVDs cuz my brother got a few for his birthday! And soon getting a 3D tv!


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2012)

I think you better stick with GT520 so that you face no compatibility issue.


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 18, 2012)

BUt I read a few AnandTech Reviews and they said that the Video Quality of an HD6450 is better than the GT520's. And the GT520 consumes double the power the HD6450 does. Also I was planning to get a basic AMD A4 system and use Dual Graphics with it, if my Motherboard (LGA775) motherboard dies. Cuz it will, Ive been using a Desi PSU for 2 years now and a while ago its Graphic Controller chip blew and I got it fixed(well thats what my computer-repair guy told me). 
So should I go fot a GT520 or a GT610? I know they are basically the same Graphic cards, but I guess GT610 will have , umm IDk, better drivers cuz its new right?


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2012)

no GT610 is just a re-named GT520 - so new no drivers can improve it in anyway and after reading your post I think you better grab onto HD6450.


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmm I guess. I am getting a good corsair power supply so power consumption is not really an issue, still I thought if I could pair it up with an A4 even 20-30% performance improvement would help!


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't say which Dual core Trinity APU is compatible with HD6450 for Hybrid CF setup but if Hybrid CF is what you've in mind then consider getting A4 3400.


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello
Sorry for bumping old thread but I wanna know which Graphic card should I get outta these three?
The Forsa GT610 has a higher GPU AND Memory clockspeed. And how is Forsa After Sales Service in the north? (Punjab/Chandigarh)


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> The *Forsa GT610 has a higher GPU AND Memory clockspeed.* And how is Forsa After Sales Service in the north? (Punjab/Chandigarh)


Wrong way to compare a GPU's performance with another GPU. Read this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html

The above thread also answers your PCIe compatibility question.... which again has been answered a million times in this forum and a billion times on the Internet.

I'm closing this thread. You're most welcome to start a new thread for your GPU dilemma.


----------

